# Male vs Female GSD



## JacklynBlack (Jun 14, 2012)

It has been many years since I've owned a dog, so I'm researching to see if the dog's sex has any effect on the bond I will have with him/her. I am a female, and was told by a few friends that I would bond better with a male. Is there any truth behind this?

On the other hand, some research I did is showing that females are more protective of their family, while a male would be more protective of their property? Also, is there any truth behind females being more "cuddly" than males?

I know this topic may have been beat to death, but I'm trying to be as thorough as possible

Any other input people could give, would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it's more based on the dog's temperament rather then the sex. I've seen cuddly males and prickly females and visa versa


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have gsd's my entire life (and am no spring chicken but still quite mobile The majority of my gsd's were males, I've had two females, one being now.

I love both genders I think for different reasons..My males always were VERY VERY velcro, easy trainers, very biddable and easy going, late to mature. I would not say any of my gsds have been territorial.

The two females, one is passed Masi is 4, have been quite similar. Tend to be more daring, more independent for example, they don't have to be "on" me to know where I am but also mushy in their own ways. Matured faster, quick learners, more intense (but that could be a 'line' difference), Both girls were/are more , I don't want to say 'protective' because they were never in a situation to be that, more maybe "guardy" of me out in public. At home, none of my gsd's have ever had a problem letting anyone in the house atleast when I am here. 

I actually think in my case, my males were much more physically cuddly than my females .

I have found my females were much more "daring" than my males, who may put some thought into something before doing, the girls would just 'do it' if I asked.

I love both genders, different reasons. My next one will be a male, I miss having a male gsd in my house.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am definitely a believer that protectiveness and bond is NOT gender restrictive. 

For example, I have an immensely powerful bond to my young male. I know for a fact that he is protective of me (after he scared off a man following me while out on a walk). Hunter is also the cuddliest, mushiest velcro dog alive.

I love males, not sure why. Just preference. Go with the gender you prefer - all of the traits you are looking for come from temperament and personality, not gender. Tell your breeder what you want, if you choose an experienced and reputable breeder they will try their best to match you to the right puppy.


----------



## Kath & Clan (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't see as strong a difference in territoriality and protection or guarding between the sexes as I do between the personality/temperaments of the individuals. My male is loud mouthy, he wants to bark at everything, hope this lessens as he get farther away from his recent neutering, they are both adopted so probably not top breeding either. Cassie is more fixated on rounding up the pack or "flock" although I see this tendancy to circle us in Heinz also. Cass does seem to alert first in the house though, I'm not sure sometimes if she has actually heard something or not, I often don't hear what bothered her and when I don't hear it Heinz usually doesn't alert either. They both play very similarly with me, very gentle mouthing, move in close to my side, rolling silliness wanting bellies scratched, etc . I can't call one more cuddly, loving or devoted than the other. Love them both and all. Consult your breeder if that's the route your going or just assess the individual dog, there is always potential!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My females have been more serious than the males, yet the males are strong when needed. 
I prefer males. My first two dogs were boys, after that I've had 3 girls(spayed) and back to a male pup.
I am so glad I went with a boy, but I think his genetics are what makes him such a great companion, not his gender. He lives with two fairly dominant females and at maturity, subtly controls the pack without conflict. 
I think a well bred dog regardless of gender will be a great companion. 
The reason most choose a certain sex is because they already have one of the opposite, and generally two females don't get on well after maturity...and they tend to hold grudges more than a male/male scenario.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it depends on the individual dog. Our first GSD mix was female. She was protective on my kids (at the time jr/high school age) and their friends. She was a mom to three feral kittens, licked all the fleas off them, not sure if a male would do that. We loved her mom instincts. She was girly, like us and would get crushes on some teenage boys my daughter brought home. On our walks we were often asked if our dog was a male, it seemed that many males like to challenge one another. 

So when we got our new dog, we decided on a female, one reason it would be a bit smaller and easier for my daughter to handle, the other was so we did not need to worry about male to male aggression and lastly we liked the maternal instincts of our previous dog. Our new girl can be very silly but also independent. However we have no comparison with a male, and have met many GSD owners who say they prefer males. Our female is very protective and not very cuddly. My husband would love her to come on the bed and cuddle between us, but she would prefer to guard the hallway to the bedroom.


----------

